# Camp Sites in Ireland



## Midnightrambler

Hi. Thinking of going to Ireland next week. Ferry to Dublin, over to Galway and then to Larne via Giants Causeway. Anyone know of any campsites/wild camping spots in these areas?
All replies greatly appreciated
Thanks, Alan


----------



## erneboy

Alan, on the west coast there is plenty of wild camping, no problem at all. The east coast is quite built up so I would not stay in that area, if you have to maybe a camp site. Wild camping is quite plentiful in the midlands. 

When going to Larne there are Aires at the sea front car parks in Whitehead and Carrickfergus. The latter has a very well preserved castle but is a busy and somewhat noisy town, the former is quiet and there is a lovely costal path leading to a lighthouse. The Antrim coast is quite good for wild camping although some car parks do have height barriers. 

Ask more questions if you have specific requirements and we will try to help, also Alan (as in me too).


----------



## CaGreg

Read through some of the posts on the Ireland Touring section on here, There is a lot of information about places to stay. Wildcamping in Co Mayo, Sligo, Donegal. 
You will enjoy this trip as the scenery is wonderful.
Have fun

Ca


----------



## erneboy

Hola Ca, well done you did not mention the waether, we do not want to put visitors off, Alan.


----------



## CaGreg

Well the kiddies are going back to school next week so the weather should be lovely. September is the nicest time to go travelling in Ireland I think.
We spent a week away last year end of Sept and we had blue skies and sunshine every day.

Ca


----------



## Midnightrambler

Thanks for yoiur replies, all very useful.
Yes, we had thought about the weather and like you we decided it would be sunny when the kids went back to school
Thanks again, Alan


----------



## sallytrafic

also try th e MHF campsite database


----------



## CaGreg

I found a write up about this site in The Happy Campers website and it looked lovely, if I can get the link in here (Have a bit of a blindspot about putting links in..here goes) 
http://www.actonsbeachsidecamping.com/

It is in Clifden, Connemara, North County Galway one of the most picturesque places in Ireland.

Haven't been there but it appeals to the type of camping we like.
Ca


----------



## Solwaybuggier

CaGreg said:


> I found a write up about this site in The Happy Campers website and it looked lovely, if I can get the link in here (Have a bit of a blindspot about putting links in..here goes)
> http://www.actonsbeachsidecamping.com/
> 
> It is in Clifden, Connemara, North County Galway one of the most picturesque places in Ireland.
> 
> Haven't been there but it appeals to the type of camping we like.
> Ca


Looks beautiful surroundings - but I don't understand the rates: unit+1 person costs 12€, unit+2 costs 20€, extra person costs 4€. Think I'd be tempted with 2 of us to book in as unit+1, with 1 extra person!!

Irish campsites are dear enough as it is...


----------



## Nora+Neil

I think that this is way to expensive for a wildcamping site.

It looks from the photos that there is no set out places or hardstands only a gravel road and to pay €20 plus €3 for elec is a disgrace. Rip of Ireland. This would be a ideal spot for us as we live 75 km away. A few km away is Omey Island where you can Wildcamp for free. Watch the tides.

Makes me so mad. I have walked away from a Campsite in Kerry this summer when they tryed to charge us €25 for Camper +2 Adults. €5 for Elec. €3 for windout awning. €3 for shower tokens. €36 in total per night. Not even on a beach. It was nice and clean and in a village but not worth €36. Husband was cleaning toilet as I went to check in when I came out to tell him, he was finish and we drove off. Stayed in lovely campsite a few miles away €27 all in, with free whfi on beach.

A few week ago on a supplement on a daily Irish paper was the 10 best Campsites. I have visited all of them and I can tell you I would pick 4 out of 10 as good, but some of the others were just downright DIRTY.

Thanks for the Website Cagreg.


----------



## torrhead

*Ireland Touring.*

In between the Giants causway and Larne is a beautiful village called Broughshane which is festooned with flowers. In the main carpark at the North end of the village there is an Aire which is free, if you want there are four Electric points which cost £2 for 10 hrs electric, there are disposal points for waste and water. the village has it fair share of pubs which also serve food and all within 300 yds of the Aire.


----------



## asabrush

We called into to Acton when we were in the area in June.Its a lovely place but just as Nora+Neil described it.and no where near justifing the price We found a beautiful spot with our own beach only a few miles away.


----------



## Midnightrambler

Thanks for all the replies, looks like theres lots of beautiful places to see
Alan


----------



## CaGreg

I didn't do the math on Acton's site, so can see that it would be a very expensive night, particularly when wildcamping is very possible in Connemara.
I just looked at the lovely pictures and thought 'wow'. 

I wonder if you called them up and asked them for the best price they would offer, what response would they give in the new 'Post Celtic Tiger' era?

It has been raining since yesterday morning, with no sign of any clearance      

Ca.


----------



## travelwise58

Campsites in Ireland have become very expensive the last couple of yrs. On a recent 2 week tour with 2kids and 2 adults and a dog I paid as much as 37euro/nt. North of the border equilvant sites cost £16. Open top farm near Ballycastle or Carnfunnock near Larne are worth a visit. Murlough Bay carpark near Ballycastle is great for wildcamping as is the carpark on the seafront at Glenarm.


----------



## konit

I'm interested as to the name of the campsite that wanted to charge you €3 for a wind out awning.. greedy buggers, glad your other half got the servicing done!

I've never paid for a wind out awning & don't expect to as your not damaging the ground with it..?!


----------



## Jean-Luc

I don't have an awning, I have a sun canopy or should that be a rain shelter :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil

konit

Not going to name it but its in a village across the bay from Inch on the ring of Kerry.
They also try to charge in Killerney.


----------

